# A New Life In The Sun



## pctn

Hi there- Im a TV researcher working on the next series of Channel 4's A New Life In The Sun. The series follows Brits moving abroad to open new businesses- I wondered if there was anyone in Italy who might be interested in applying? Or maybe you might know someone who is doing this? Looking to speak with people opening all sorts of businesses! From hotels and restaurants to bars and workshops! email us at [email protected] if you'd like to find out more!


----------

